# far



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

how far does the vehicle need to be from where you want to call if the vehicle is hidden?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If the vehicle is hidden? Like in a low spot? Completely out of sight?

20 feet.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

depends, is it thick cover or wide open, even if its hidden they might see it on the wway before it is hidden, i don't come within half a mile even if i do have it out of sight becuase of my exhaust, also older vehicles have noisier doors when they are open or shut, do you make noise when you get out of the vehicle


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I try to be very quiet when getting out like not slamming doors etc. Most of the areas around here are very open. They are a mix of stubble with the occasional large coulees. I usually try to call the coulees because thats were the deer and cover are so I figured the coyotes should be close.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah my area is rolling hills with rows of trees or old building sites, as long as the vehicle isn't visible from the cover they will come from and you don't go righht past the cover you will only need to be far enough away that they wont hear you, then just wait on stand for five to ten minutes before you call in case they did hear you come in if you are fairly close to thier cover


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

how far is that 600 yards or so?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im not sure but i would guess thats close, if your vehicle doesn't have loud exhuast of rattles to it, ie. the doors and tailgate, i would say you could come within two-three hundred yards as long as the place you park isnt visible from thier cover or the area they will circle on


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Depends on how many vehicles they are exposed to also, around my farm they are always within view of a vehicle and I can drive within 50 yards of a coyote sometimes, without spooking it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

^ thats nice when they are like that, when we were finishing up combining we were chasing two of them back and forth all day, finally i got the gun, the small one, either young or coming back from mange, crossed 20 yards in front of me just walking across all casual like im a female in heat, ih5088 doors open the wrong way so i didnt get him but then coming back to the combine driving down the endrows i spot him 20 yards in as it pounces across the row, so i get out and walk back a row as it was trottin away i dropped him, go up there and where he pounced across there was blood and get up to where i dropped him and there was a rabbit in his mouth, we scared about 20 rabbits, five pheasants, and two coyotes in fifty acres,


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if it is hidden from view at all angles, it is hiddden. i have sat within 30-50 feet from my rig when it was parked in a hole or wash below ground level or behind a bank. if your vehicle is very quiet, it works. if it's got the high schooler's special (small block v-8 with dual cherry bombs), plan to walk in 1/4 mile. at least. if a busy highway is in the background, they will often ignore the sound of your truck. basically, if they notice your arrival, you are hosed. if they don't, then make sure the rig is hid, and get to work!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that would be me king canada, 351 true duals and 18 inch glass packs, that would be why i walk a half mile


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i poke fun because that was me too. hot rod 390 with 20" dual silver streaks! my tracker had a nice raspy tone too, but i got tired of spooking yotes when the little suzuki 1.6 hit 6000 rpm while i skimmed across a deep drift. i have been running big mufflers during hunting season ever since. set up your mufflers with 3 bolt flanges. then you can swap them out for the fur months. :thumb:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah im gunna go to the junkyard someday and get some mufflers for my pickup cuz it does make it difficult to get many stand in when you walk a total of 1 mile each time and its through snow


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

here's a tip that will save you money and time both. go to a muffler shop. get new take offs. new v-8 pickups come with very quiet mufflers. people have them replaced with high performance stuff and perfectly useable factory stuff gets pitched out. the shop will often let you take them for free and they are already removed for you. mufflers from bigger v-8's are great for small v-8's and 6's. they flow great (good performance/mileage) and are made to quiet a bigger, noisier engine.


----------

